# Married Ladies!!! Any advice?



## Tiff

Just as the title states. :mrgreen: Is there anything you wish you knew leading up to the wedding? Stuff you wished happened differently? Things that totally took you for surprise?

Care to share? :haha: I need all the advice I can get. :kiss: Doesn't matter if you've been married 1 month or 15 years! I'll take it all. :winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread too :D Good idea hun :flower:


----------



## NuKe

great idea tiff!


----------



## booflebump

In the run up to the day, the details seem all important and can take over your life (the small things like stationary, favours, sweetie tables etc)....on the day, I couldn't care less! I was just happy to be marrying my man.

Leave more time than you think you will need to get ready in the morning - even with military precision and planning, we still ended up having to sew my veil etc 

Make sure everyone knows exactly what their jobs are, and what's expected of them....and don't be afraid to relinquish control to people either

Make sure you eat and drink - it's a long day, and you don't want to be feeling faint at any point

Make sure you have a photo list, and enlist the help of best men to round people up...but even with the best will in the world, there will be some photos that get missed out.

Make sure you take 5 minutes with your new husband to go 'eeek, we did it' You have to speak to so many people, so some time together is lovely 

xxx


----------



## tmr1234

I found all the little things made the day that bit more.

Like boof said add about 1 - 2 hrs on to the time of getting ready time gose so fast we was getting hitched at 4pm i wa soure i had loads of time i was stepping in to my dress as the car turned up and had for got all about ear rings and things.

When walking to your hubby to be take it realy slow and look around it gose so fast i can't rember much about it.

Take time out with you oh and look around at all the people that have come to see you get marred.

make sure you have some 1 on drinks for you you dont get time to stop and ask for 1.

Most of all throw the rules out dont make a time line it will not work just go with it and have fun.

O yes your cheecks will be killing after about 1hr with all the smilling you will be doing..

HAVE FUN AND LOVE EVERY MIN.


----------



## dani_tinks

brilliant idea for a thread Tiff!


----------



## EmmyReece

:cloud9: thanks for the advice ladies, and Tiff a huge thanks for the idea of the thread, it's great to get other ladies advice :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Thanks girls! I always love advice and this seemed the perfect way to get it! :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

o yes i rembered 1 more thing if you turn up and they tell you go away dont go in to a fit and try texting your oh thinking they are not there. It happened to me and it was just the tog hadnt finished taking pics of every 1. i almost had a fit i couldnt get my mob turned on then couldnt txt and he just txt back "yeah" after my txt of where the hell are you are the there yet lol


----------



## EmmyReece

tmr1234 said:


> o yes i rembered 1 more thing if you turn up and they tell you go away dont go in to a fit and try texting your oh thinking they are not there. It happened to me and it was just the tog hadnt finished taking pics of every 1. i almost had a fit i couldnt get my mob turned on then couldnt txt and he just txt back "yeah" after my txt of where the hell are you are the there yet lol

Awwwwww bless ya :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

fab thread! Maybe need to put it in a bit more public place also though? We need all the replies we can get!!


----------



## Linzi

Probably repeating what someone else has said but

eat BEFORE you put your dress on, I found that mine was done so tight I physically could not eat until I got back to the room & took it off :rofl:

Leave lots of time to get ready, the time will fly past

Don't expect to be able to see everybody who is there, they wont expect you to either. It's yours & your hubbys day, your families are there to entertain everybody else.

Take yourselves off for half an hour to spend some time together, without the crowds. Again, its your day and it flies by so quickly you'll barely see each other if you don't.

Relax, enjoy your day. Dont expect everything to run 'perfectly' because it wont, theres always something, Just chill out & enjoy the best day of your life :)

xxx


----------



## htaylor

enjoy yourself, thats what i struggled to do! Eventhough it was the most wonderful day - and we had surprisingly delightful wether for april. I spent my entire time getting irritated with the photographer not letting me spend time with our guests (even though i was paying him hundreds of pounds to take photos of us and he was simply trying to do his job). I also worried that i was spending too much time with certain family members and not others!
very stressful! but if i were to do it again id just let everyone get drunk, make sure there were wonderful photos and sod anyone who had any problems with accomodation/food/drinks/wind/seating plan.
its not their day, its yours!
x


----------



## sapphire20

I'd say make sure your bridesmaids are clued up on what you expect of them, no one took my bouquet at the alter I had to walk over an hand it over, also I spent alot of time picking up my own dress, was irritating as thats one of their main jobs!

Agree with others about gettin ready, I thought I had plenty of time then all of a sudden we were rushing! 

Sit back and take it all in, you want to remember a much a possible, there was so much going on I'm pretty sure there are a few things I can't remember already!


----------



## EstelSeren

Just relax and enjoy it! Things aren't likely to run perfectly and often they'll be things that are beyond your control- like the weather, etc! At my wedding the music for the ceremony didn't work to start with and it took my mate Ben, who was also my moh, running in to sort it out for the registrar to let me in! 

If you have young children who aren't yours in the bridal party be prepared to be flexible! My flower girl, who was only 2 1/2 at the time and was surrounded by people she didn't know, insisted on having her mum with her to walk with us down the aisle, then later on wouldn't stand still for photos!

The wedding video will be really important afterwards! I was on another plain for the vast majority of the day and the video caught moments, especially during the evening reception, that I didn't even know had happened (though that was equally due to the fact that we were spending so much time talking to as many guests as possible that we were looking the other way most of the time!)!

Don't expect to get a chance to talk at length to every guest! We only managed to say goodbye to DH's nan in the evening reception (though we did get to say a few words to her between the photos and the meal earlier in the day!) and we spent most of the evening flitting about meeting people! 

Make sure you have some comfortable shoes to change into, or plan your shoes based on the fact that you will be wearing them for a considerable length of time! My feet were in agony by the end of the day!

Don't let people try to get you bogged down in the tiny details on the day! My dad tried to get us to pick up some paper plates on the way to the evening reception and it caused a bit of a scene when I got to the venue after telling him to go to Morrisons himself and pick them up when he was speaking to me on the phone! I ended up telling him to leave whilst he calmed himself down and sorted himself out! :dohh:

But the most important thing really is to just relax and enjoy it! You only get one day and you spend so much time planning it so it's really important to make the most of it when it comes around! :thumbup:
 
Beca :wave:


----------



## NuKe

some great advice here girls... especially the bit about it taking more time than u think so get ready! ive my hair/makeup at 10, ceremony at 3 so i thought i had loads of time in between, maybe not!! keep it coming!!


----------



## Linzi

I got married at three as well hun, but the day before my best friend had a fake tan emergency, and 3 of my nails fell off!! So we spent the morning trying to sort both of those out, it also took 2` hours for my hair & make up (which had to be done twice coz I cried as soon as I put my dress on :dohh:), there was a delay with my boquet etc.... leave lots & lots of time, and even if you don't need it you'll have more time to sit back & chill with whoever is there with you :)

Arrrr I want to get married again :( lol!! xxx


----------



## Chris77

Tiff said:


> Just as the title states. :mrgreen: Is there anything you wish you knew leading up to the wedding? Stuff you wished happened differently? Things that totally took you for surprise?
> 
> Care to share? :haha: I need all the advice I can get. :kiss: Doesn't matter if you've been married 1 month or 15 years! I'll take it all. :winkwink:

Hmm...the only advice I can give is to not wish anything away and just totally sit back and ENJOY everything that's going on! It all happens so so fast, that you really need to just sit back for a bit to enjoy it.

Oh and another thing....my bridal bouquet was all white....I wish I would have thrown some color in there. :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

I've seen your wedding pictures Chris, I always thought they looked lovely! The all white was just stunning! :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

Chris77 said:


> Tiff said:
> 
> 
> Just as the title states. :mrgreen: Is there anything you wish you knew leading up to the wedding? Stuff you wished happened differently? Things that totally took you for surprise?
> 
> Care to share? :haha: I need all the advice I can get. :kiss: Doesn't matter if you've been married 1 month or 15 years! I'll take it all. :winkwink:
> 
> Hmm...the only advice I can give is to not wish anything away and just totally sit back and ENJOY everything that's going on! It all happens so so fast, that you really need to just sit back for a bit to enjoy it.
> 
> Oh and another thing....my bridal bouquet was all white....I wish I would have thrown some color in there. :dohh:Click to expand...

i dont think that will be a problem with me :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

good ideas ladies, keep them coming! 

Anyone had any problems with too much drinking and fights- so worried about my stepdad!


----------



## booflebump

honeybee2 said:


> good ideas ladies, keep them coming!
> 
> Anyone had any problems with too much drinking and fights- so worried about my stepdad!

:hugs: Have you got a sensible best man who could keep an eye on him? :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

erm, nope, they'll all be pished too.


----------



## NuKe

:rofl: maybe have a word with him beforehand? or wud that make abso no diff?


----------



## honeybee2

he would storm off and go "fuck you i wont come!" hes that type


----------



## NuKe

honeybee2 said:


> he would storm off and go "fuck you i wont come!" hes that type

:dohh:


----------



## honeybee2

I know, I know. If he gets himself into trouble- my mum said she will sort him out, shes hard :grr: :bodyb:

:rofl:


----------



## tmr1234

have some one on hand if your under skirt slips down as mine did coming back out as Mr & Mrs. lol

If the venu has 1 have a good master of ceremonies they make the day run smooth and take all the stres away from having to tell your ppl wehere they need to be.


----------



## kezhulme

lovin this!


----------



## MNORBURY

I would have a think if you want specific pics with anybody and just mention it beforehand to the photographer, it didn't cross my mind but afterwards we realised there wasn't any of just me and my mum :(, I know the focus is on father of the bride more than mum but I would have liked a pic of the 2 of us.

Also don't let the bar man give your hubby sneaky shots at the bar :grr:


----------



## NuKe

MNORBURY said:


> I would have a think if you want specific pics with anybody and just mention it beforehand to the photographer, it didn't cross my mind but afterwards we realised there wasn't any of just me and my mum :(, I know the focus is on father of the bride more than mum but I would have liked a pic of the 2 of us.
> 
> Also don't let the bar man give your hubby sneaky shots at the bar :grr:

I've got a list of pics!


----------



## honeybee2

I think a list is a good idea to be fair! My photographer is very candid so I've had to give him a list of definites! x


----------



## Mynx

I have a list too now because it'll be a couple of our friends with professional cameras taking piccies so a list of what poses we want will definately help them :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

good idea, mynx, I miss you!!


----------



## Mynx

Aww bless ya hun! I been here :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

oh :dohh: well anyway, come chat to me on fb xx


----------



## EstelSeren

We found that at the end of the ceremony there was a moment when nobody knew what to do for a bit as there was no definite ending! So if you're having a civil ceremony, make sure you have someone to announce you as man and wife or something so people know it's time to go! Luckily, a good friend who did one of our readings took the initiative and saved the day (although it made the poor lad feel like his dad!) but I don't know what we would have done otherwise! It would have been rather awkward, I think! It's a good job for a master of ceremonies, if you have one, or otherwise perhaps the best man or father of the bride/ groom!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Mynx

EstelSeren said:


> *We found that at the end of the ceremony there was a moment when nobody knew what to do for a bit as there was no definite ending! So if you're having a civil ceremony, make sure you have someone to announce you as man and wife or something so people know it's time to go!* Luckily, a good friend who did one of our readings took the initiative and saved the day (although it made the poor lad feel like his dad!) but I don't know what we would have done otherwise! It would have been rather awkward, I think! It's a good job for a master of ceremonies, if you have one, or otherwise perhaps the best man or father of the bride/ groom!
> 
> Beca :wave:

Really? That's really odd! We've been given a booklet by our registry office and it gives a sample marraige script and at the end is the "it is my honour to pronounce you man and wife" bit! How strange that yours didnt do that!


----------



## EstelSeren

It was after the signing of the register bit that there was a little confusion! If my memory serves, the registrar did the "I pronounce you man and wife" bit before the signing so once we'd signed and the photos of us pretending to sign were done noone really knew what was happening! It was mad!

Beca :wave:


----------



## honeybee2

I think our wedding co ordinator will show our guests to the drinks, but we will be exiting anyway with our b'maids and bestmen behind us- so I'm thinking our guests will follow. I think our guests though have been to enough weddings to know!


----------



## Smile181c

Loving all the advice! What a good idea for a thread!


----------



## WholeHeart

Do not go to your honeymoon destination without bringing food! We were really late to our reception because of pictures, and then somebody cleared our half-finished plates while we were cutting the cake, and then when we got to the hotel we were totally starved and didn't have any food.


----------

